# Honda small hose clamps?



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

:wave:*ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO PURCHASE THE HOSE CLAMPS THAT LOOK LIKE A THIN PIECE OF WIRE WITH TWO HOLES IN EACH END. THE CLAMPS ARE VERY SMALL AND LOOKS LIKE YOU REMOVE THEM WITH REVERSABLE SNAP RING PLIERS?*


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I have not been able to find them either. I usually get annoyed with trying to remove them, so I just pull the hose off and push it back on again with the clamp on the hose.


----------

